# The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS [EVERYONE LOST]



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 7, 2010)

The city of Skhan was silent.

There was a thick mist settling in the streets, though whether it was natural or not was questionable.

Moving through the streets were many people and non-people with agendas good, evil and beyond the comprehension of mere mortals.

One of the many shadows darting through the night was a stranger to the city but he had a face that would fit in almost anywhere and the next day, none of the citizens would notice that he hadn't been living there his entire life.

He made his way to the town centre, as his predecessor had three hundred years ago in a nearby town, and placed a set of scales in the hand of a statue that was erected there. Satisfied, he disappeared into the night to do his holy work.

*The hunt has begun. You have 48 hours for night actions, or until all actions are received.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

As dawn breaks, a lone citizen strolls into the city centre and sees the holy scales of the Mysterious Stranger. He runs to the town crier, who quickly announces the scales' arrival.

The citizens gather in around the statue that holds the key to their success in the coming storm. The balance is tipped in the town's favour.

Slightly.

*6 people have been assimilated. ole_schooler is immune to lynching. You have 72 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Blazie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Uh...crap. Assuming that each faction starts with two or three minions, that's two to four people in one night, since the leaders don't count as being assimilated. Two is reasonable, but three or four kind of scares me. I wasn't in the original, so correct me if I'm wrong, but the only way to be assimilated is to be targeted by the Necromancer or Mirror Master, or Alchemist clash, right?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Fuck me. I counted the Master and Necromancer. My bad.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

If the Assimilators are counted, then probably each side started with two minions and assimilated a third last night.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Yep. Thank goodness; eight would have meant 10 people anti-town and the town would already be mostly outnumbered. We have a slightly better chance now.

Soooo...what will be our course of action? Abstaining probably won't be wise, and as it is we have an 8/19 chance which is pretty decent. That's a little over a 2/5 chance.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

There have definitely been worse odds. Now, I'm new to this whole affair, so...Who do we lynch?


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I tell you who we lynch: Not me!  (A random thank you to whoever the mayor is; don't know why you picked me, but I appreciate it.)

As a player in the last game, the only way to be mirrored/necrotized on the first night is by being targeted by said head of group.  Alchemist clashes kill (or at least, they did).  After some time, there may be other roles that can cause said changes of alignment, but for now, there are only two ways, meaning either there were two minions of each to start with (or one minion, one leader, which may be more likely), and each leader hit their target, or three minions (or two minions one leader) and no one got hit, which seems a bit less likely, unless we have very lucky healers.

I really have nothing more to say, although I'm in tentative support of a lynch.  (I qualify it because, since I can't be lynched today, I have little to lose by supporting it.)  I have no idea on who.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Alchemists clashes turn you into a Necromancer's minion in this game, I think.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

^yes they do. I still say we lynch. But how to choose?

Should we just lynch someone who's viewed but hasn't posted?


----------



## Skylark (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I say lynch someone. The odds are fairly good...

~nothing else to contribute D:~


----------



## .... (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Just posting to say that we really need to lynch today.

[I've got nothing else to contribute. I wish I could, though.]


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

A random Number Generator says Blastoise...


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm okay with Blastoise, but shouldn't we pick someone, you know, less experienced? So that if they weren't part of a group, but we lynched them anyways, it wouldn't be as much of a loss? *only posting to "be active"*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

^I agree. Blastoise just doesn't seem like the right guy to me for some reason. Uh, Blastoise! Come here and tell us why we shouldn't lynch you this instant!

...Personally, I'm leaning more toward [O], but...


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Okay, the people who haven't posted are Flora, St. Christopher, Blastoise, sreservoir, dragonair, [O], FallOut_Blade, zeKieranator, Kammington, Hidan, demonickittens and Patar.

Out of those, sreservoir, [O] and FallOut_Blade haven't even viewed the thread.

Just putting all the information in one place. I hope I haven't missed anybody...


----------



## Patar (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Merp de Derp. Sorry. I'm at a party so I can't post. D: And why [O] instead of FallOut_Blade?


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Lynching inactive and inexperienced people would probably be best, since at worst we lose a townie who wouldn't be very helpful (though they might have a handy role) and at best we get rid of a member of one of the factions. In addition, if they haven't even viewed the thread then they might not even realize that the game is happening and not be sending in night actions and stuff. So at least we'll be getting rid of dead weight.

By that logic, [O] and FallOut_Blade do seem like the prime targets, since sreservoir is a more experienced player and if at any point those three view the thread then res will probably be the most valuable.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Superbird said:


> Uh, Blastoise! Come here and tell us why we shouldn't lynch you this instant!


Because I'm not Mafia..?!?

Not that that means much, since I was a dirty trickster-liar to you all last time. Lynch me if you don't feel like picking someone else, I suppose, but you shouldn't.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

fuckfuckfuck

I got a name change I'm Brock don't kill me.

Uh. A question to god, can the Mayor make themselves immune to lynching? If so we might know ole_schooler isn't mafia.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Blastoise said:


> Because I'm not Mafia..?!?


It was a joke...


Hidan said:


> If so we might know ole_schooler isn't mafia.


If that's the case, then why would he be thanking the judge this morning?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Since no one seems to be doing anything really, I vote *dragonair* who has viewed the thread more than once since I posted the list of people who haven't posted, and still hasn't said a thing. Of course I'll retract that if she gives a good reason for me to.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Superbird said:


> If that's the case, then why would he be thanking the judge this morning?


mayor, and if he said 'haha suck it bitches I knew I'd get immunity' it would be _pretty_ obvious. And acting surprised is better than not acknoledging it at all.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Hidan said:


> fuckfuckfuck
> 
> I got a name change I'm Brock don't kill me.
> 
> Uh. A question to god, can the Mayor make themselves immune to lynching? If so we might know ole_schooler isn't mafia.


The Mayor can grant immunity to _any player_, including themselves.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> The Mayor can grant immunity to _any player_, including themselves.


Cool. But though this is handy information, it still doesn't clear anyone. Just because the mayor can save themselves doesn't mean they will, and they might not have even known and assumed they had to protect someone else.



Emerald Espeon said:


> Since no one seems to be doing anything really, I vote *dragonair* who has viewed the thread more than once since I posted the list of people who haven't posted, and still hasn't said a thing. Of course I'll retract that if she gives a good reason for me to.


If we're lynching someone, *dragonair* looks as good as anyone. I'm fine with it unless she shows up with a good reason for her to live.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I've been here the whole time, just invisible and useless.


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I didn't know what to say, really. We should lynch, but I don't know who really. Also,



> Uh. A question to god, can the Mayor make themselves immune to lynching? If so we might know ole_schooler isn't mafia.


That's really nonindicative. Sure, the mayor might have done that for herself, but really, that doesn't tell anything. 

Demonickittens hasn't posted, and she never really posts anything of value, I believe. What about her? Also, Kammington has been silent. He's usually talkative.

But I think *demonickittens* because she never really posts.


----------



## Flora (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Okay, the people who haven't posted are Flora, St. Christopher, Blastoise, sreservoir, dragonair, [O], FallOut_Blade, zeKieranator, Kammington, Hidan, demonickittens and Patar.


Ack, sorry, performance and then party and then play practice :(
Uh, so I dunno who to lynch. Yeah, we _could_ lynch people who aren't posting, but there's also the possiblity that they're away or something.


----------



## Patar (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



dragonair said:


> Also, Kammington has been silent. He's usually talkative.


Alien bait? But he could have stuff to do. I can relate. High school stuff and tests. Yeah. First days sucks. No leads or anything. I'll wait for dragonair and demonickittens to defend themselves before voting to lynch anyone.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

...But _dragonair posted_, Patar. Not sure if it constitutes a defense, but...for now, *demonickittens*, if only to just not give dragonair a lead. :P And a placeholder.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I have been very busy in the last few days, what with Comic-Con and all.

I am indeed pro-town, though. (For now, at least!)


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Teh Ebil Snorlax, is out-of-thread communication allowed?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

dragonair posted, but didn't say anything to defend herself. My vote still stands.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I am torn between demonickittens who doesn't do anything in most mafia games, or dragonair who refuses to give a defense.

Both could point to an alien.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I don't think there's much of a chance that the alien has been activated. There's an even number of people assimilated, which means that last night either both assimilations were successful or both failed. From the number of people assimilated, I think it's likely that both were successful, therefore, the alien wasn't hit.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Backtracking to the whole "who's the mayor thing" briefly:  I didn't know that roles could self-target.  In most games (as far as I'm aware) you cannot target yourself (preventing healers from turtling, for example).  

Also, throwing in my vote for *demoickittens*.  As a firm believer in the day-one lynch, I gotta vote for somebody.


----------



## Mai (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I didn't know what to say in the beginning.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Hm. I'm not sure of the point of voting for demonickittens, since apparently in our last game when she was the Mirrormaster she didn't send in a single night action, making her not a threat even though she was Mafia. But, since we have no leads, *demonickittens*.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Leafstorm said:


> Teh Ebil Snorlax, is out-of-thread communication allowed?


The only OOT communication is within the two Mafias. All Mirrormen can talk to each other, all Undead can talk to each other. Otherwise, no.



Emerald Espeon said:


> Hm. I'm not sure of the point of voting for demonickittens, since apparently in our last game when she was the Mirrormaster she didn't send in a single night action, making her not a threat even though she was Mafia. But, since we have no leads, *demonickittens*.


A misconception of Brock's; dk did indeed send in a night action on the first night that she was Mirror Master. However, Brock sent in the same night action in case dk hadn't contacted me, so he assumed that it was he who had ordered the hit, as it were.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Ah. Well...all the more reason to vote for demonickittens! :D


----------



## Wargle (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Oh hey dk actually sent in a kill? For the exact same person as I did? No wonder I thought I was the one doing the killings.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Uh, guess I'll have to join the bandwagon because there really isn't much to say. *demonickittens*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

[size=+1]*Demonickittens*[/size]


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Going with *demonickittens* as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Far too obvious of a choice.

Let's think. There's a one in four chance of her being assigned either a Mirror or Undead role. She lacks much in the way of mafia experience, and she was Mirrormaster last game.

Therefore, I think it is fairly unlikely that she evil and thus I will not vote for her.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Kammington said:


> Far too obvious of a choice.
> 
> Let's think. There's a one in four chance of her being assigned either a Mirror or Undead role. She lacks much in the way of mafia experience, and she was Mirrormaster last game.
> 
> Therefore, I think it is fairly unlikely that she evil and thus I will not vote for her.


But roles are usually assigned by RNG, and RNGs don't know these things. Unless TES has some other way of assigning roles, I would think that demonic has as much chance as anyone else of being evil. Unless you meant something else...?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

One in four? It's 6/19 that she was assigned a Mafia role and an additional 2/19 including the people assimilated last night. (Also, she wasn't Mirrormaster from the start.)


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

And now we have 7 votes for demonickittens, 2 for dragonair, and no abstains. This is one of the most active towns I've seen. Then again, I have only seen a few...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Night descended upon the city of Skhan like a vicious bird upon its prey. Across the city, other predators were waiting.

Though many citizens argued for the swift execution of the unproductive demonickittens, they were unable to sway enough of their peers to reach a majority and demonickittens lived another day.

But the day had died, never to be resurrected or revisited again. And who could really know who would survive the coming night?

*No one was lynched. You have 48 hours for night actions, or until all night actions are received.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

The sun rose.

People went to the square. The scales were the same.

*No one was killed. 6 people have been assimilated. You have 72 hours for day actions.*

((PS: You'll get more interesting descriptions if ye remember to _send in your night actions_ next time. Seriously guys, I said you had two days, I gave you five.))


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

uh, that means /neither/ of them assimilated anyone?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Wait...Are the Mirror Master and Necromancer included in that count? 'Cuz last time I checked, we had 8 Assimilations. 

...Stupid assimilators, I guess.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Superbird said:


> Wait...Are the Mirror Master and Necromancer included in that count? 'Cuz last time I checked, we had 8 Assimilations.
> 
> ...Stupid assimilators, I guess.


Oh, TES went back and edited the first post because he accidentally included the Mirror Master and Necromancer. So yeah, looks like nobody else got assimilated. From TES's little note I think it's safe to say that at least one didn't send in a night action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Not necessarily! Two healers and a whore could easily have protected two people from assimilation; that's three people already!


----------



## Eifie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

It's definitely possible that one of the healers or the whore could have protected one of the targets, but I think TES' post implies that at least one of the factions didn't send in a target.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Alright. All I'm saying is that it's possible both factions sent in a night action.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

What probably happened is one sent in a command, it got blocked, the other didn't. So, do we lynch tonight?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

you seem awfully lynch-happy.

*Superbird*.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Superbird seems lynch-happy? You're the one who's suddenly jumping on him...

We do have to lynch quickly. If both assimilations are successful each night, then each night we'll lose two of our ranks and the assimilating factions will gain one each. We're going to be outnumbered in two nights.

That being said, though, I have no ideas about who to lynch.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Well, it's also possible that Mirrors targeted Undead, or vice versa, or both.  To quote:


Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> NOTES: As per the last game, anyone targeted by the Mirrormen or the Undead will become a member of that group, rather than being killed by that group. Being targeted by both groups on the same night kills the player. ...
> Mirrormen cannot be Necromantised and Undead cannot be Mirrorised, unless targeted by the Ghoul Girl or the Mirror Revenant.


So that's another possibility.  (In other news, wah, I'm not safe from lynching!  What happened to the Mayor?  Either they were one of the "not doing anything" people, or they got turned!)

In terms of lynching, it's about the only way we can win, as generally, no one dies, and town cannot succeed without all Mirrors and Undead being dead.  So, being lynch-happy is a good thing, and I am tempted to counter-proposed sresevoir...but perhaps that is a mistake.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

No comment, res.

Personally, I just like lynching. Look at every other game I've been in--Almost always pro-lynch. But whatever. Do what you wish. 

Yeah, In response to the debate earlier in the thread, apparently Ole_Schooler isn't the Mayor...I was right. 

Oh. Oh. The Mayor didn't send in his night action.

Finally, as Counter-lynching seems a distasteful idea to me, Should we go for Demonickittens again?


----------



## .... (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm on the pro-lynching side. I agree for lynching demonickittens again, unless someone slips up.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm pro-lynch, but if another demonic wagon starts I might hold off until we're closer to the deadline - starting a bandwagon and having everyone agree and join just slows down discussion, and we might as well see if anyone else proves to be more suspicious.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm pretty sure I've said something like this before, but I would only vote for demonickittens as a last resort, really. His/her inactivity makes him/her much less of a threat.

Sadly, we're probably not going to be getting any leads from the Stranger because of the Pastor :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

sorry, I'm being paranoid and mixing up games. but, uh.


----------



## Mai (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

There's always hope that the pastor is assimilated, but no, the stranger revealing himself wouldn't be helpful.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Isn't everyone forgetting that we might have an activated alien on our hands?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I think the activated alien actually shows up as one of the assimilated. It did in the last game. (Which voids my point earlier about two people being assimilated on the first night being definitive proof that the alien hadn't been activated...)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

in that case, we /still/ might have an activated alien.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Nah, I don't think so. And Emerald Espeon, I actually agree with you, Demonickittens as a last resort. But yeah, I'm trying to see if anything posted so far has been suspicious...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Yeah, it took me a few hours to come up with this game and iron out kinks, so if you guys don't reach a majority vote in the next twenty-four hours, then you all lose.

Seriously, I shouldn't have to set ultimatums for you guys to participate. I don't want this game to end like the last one but actually getting anything from ye is like trying to draw blood from a turnip. For the record, _none of you_ sent in night actions in the last night phase.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

(Really? I have my night action in my sent items folder o.o)

*demonickittens*.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

...*demonickittens.* Maybe if we can get to the night phase and people actually send in their actions we can make some progress?


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

*demonickittens*.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

*demonickittens*


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

*demonickittens*


----------



## Mai (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

*Demonickittens* You know, so we don't lose.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm only doing this so there is a lynch, I still think sresevoir is suspicious

*demonickittens*


----------



## Skylark (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

*demonickittens*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Uh, sure? I don't like doing this, but

*demonickittens*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Skylark said:


> *demonickittens*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I sent mine in...? I think... I attachted a read recipt to it but never got one back...

*demonic*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

The townspeople, after receiving a sign of anger from God, quickly reach a majority.

demonickittens is not dragged to the gallows, she walks with her head held high. As the noose is placed around her neck, she does not cry or whimper. And as she falls, there is no noise but the rope being pulled taut and the cracking of her spine.

As she dies, golden light cascades from the sky, revealing her allegiance.

*demonickittens was lynch. She was earthly. You have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

The light burns away the darkness and incinerates the shroud under which evil blooms. For now.

The citizens gather in the square once again. Everything is almost the same. Almost.

*No one was killed. 7 people have been assimilated. You have 72 hours for day actions.*


----------



## Blazie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

One person is better than two, I suppose. I could swear that this has been asked before, but does the alien show up on the scales? If not, we could have one on our hands. Of course, there are also hundreds of millions of possibilities for everything, so I suppose that the chance of an alien hit isn't that high when compared to everything else that could have happened. =/

Sooo~ Lynching? Any leads? Hidan/Brock kind of softclaimed having a role with a night action, but the fact of the matter is that practically every role has a night action, and those that don't usually gain night actions once recruited. =/


----------



## Eifie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

I'm pretty sure the alien does show up on the scales.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

People who have been transformed into either Mirrormen or Undead show up on the scales. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> People who have been transformed into either Mirrormen or Undead show up on the scales. Make of that what you will.


D: I'm assuming that the alien doesn't show up. Uh, so on the second night nobody was assimilated - though we can probably assume that at least one failure was due to lack of night actions sent in, I guess. And then last night we had another failure. So was this a repeated lack of night action, or was the alien hit? =/ Ugh, the possibilities...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

There's always the healers, or alchemists or whatever. They could've stopped an assimilation, right?

Randylynch again, or else we could get another foot into the grave.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

Or, you know, one of the groups hit someone already assimilated.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*



Blazie said:


> Sooo~ Lynching? Any leads? Hidan/Brock kind of softclaimed having a role with a night action, but the fact of the matter is that practically every role has a night action, and those that don't usually gain night actions once recruited. =/


I do have a night action.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: The MIRRORMEN VS THE UNDEAD: CULT WARS*

God saw that everybody was doing fuck all, so he decided to intervene.

A meteor crashed to earth.

And then they all died.

"Ah well," said God. "I guess I can make a new world."

*Everyone died. Everyone lost.*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 29, 2010)

1. Flora - The Mirror Master
2. St. Christopher - Mirrorman
3. Mawile - Undead Minion
4. Blastoise - Alchemist
5. Emerald Espeon - Head Doctor ---> Strange Doctor
6. sreservoir - Chessmaster
7. Superbird - Mage ---> Mirror Revenant
8. dragonair - Eldritch Cultist
9. [O] - Stalker
10. RespectTheBlade - Pastor
11. zeKieranator - Mortal Cultist
12. Skylark - Rogue Revenant
13. ole_schooler - Mayor --> President Evil
14. Kammington - Whore (Mage's Protection)
15. Hidan - Alchemist
16. demonickittens - Mysterious Stranger
17. Leafstorm - Undead Minion
18. Blazie - The Necromancer
19. Patar - Mirrorman

*Night One*

Superbird cast his spell of protection on Kammington.
[O] did not choose a stalkee.
sreservoir did not switch anyones fate.
Flora and the Mirrormen assimilate Superbird, Superbird becomes the Mirror Revenant.
Blazie and the Undead assimilate ole_schooler, ole_schooler becomes President Evil.
Hidan healed St. Christopher.
Blastoise healed no one.
Kammington protected no one.
ole_schooler gave himself immunity from death.
Emerald Espeon head-doctored Kammington.

*Night Two*

No one did anything.

*Night Three*

sreservoir did not switch anyone's fate.
Flora and the Mirrormen did not assimilate anyone.
Blazie and the Undead assimilate Emerald Espeon.
Hidan healed himself.
Blastoise healed Emerald Espeon.
Kammington protected sreservoir
Emerald Espeon head-doctored sreservoir.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 29, 2010)

Forgive me for interrupting, but is that really fair? The primary domain has been down since the 27th, and not everyone knows that the forums are still up. I know that dragonair, for example, only just realized the workaround today. Some people who might've been perfectly willing to discuss may just have been unable to access the board. :/

...I guess there's not much you can do now, and I realize you were having inactivity troubles anyway, but... kind of harsh to do that without giving everyone a chance to actually come back, I think.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 29, 2010)

I healed Emerald Espeon twice, I just checked my PMs...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 29, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Forgive me for interrupting, but is that really fair? The primary domain has been down since the 27th, and not everyone knows that the forums are still up. I know that dragonair, for example, only just realized the workaround today. Some people who might've been perfectly willing to discuss may just have been unable to access the board. :/
> 
> ...I guess there's not much you can do now, and I realize you were having inactivity troubles anyway, but... kind of harsh to do that without giving everyone a chance to actually come back, I think.


I think it's fair, given that even the people who clearly did know that the forums are still up didn't post, given that I received no night actions on the second night, given that even with five days given, I still had to issue a 24-hr ultimatum just to reach a majority on the second day, given that it was the exact same in the last game, given that in the last game, I had to repeatedly PM people for not only night actions, but also day actions, given that even before the primary domain went down, I was having activity problems, given that most people didn't even acknowledge that they'd been given their roles and given that several people had yet to participate in the game in any capacity.

To be honest, after I put a bit of effort into making this more than a generic game of Mafia, I don't think it's fair I have to go running around to get people to do anything.



Blastoise said:


> I healed Emerald Espeon twice, I just checked my PMs...


Well, I'm sorry that I didn't receive your second night action, but I guess it just didn't send properly. I'm also sorry that you were deprived of the game because of other people's inactivity, but I guess that's the problem with a community game, if too many people are inactive, it's not going to work.

Tbh, the way the game was going, the Undead were most likely going to win anyway. No lynches + Active Necromancer = Undead Win


----------



## Eifie (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you might have missed the second night PMs or something, because I definitely healed Flora that night, I just checked.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 29, 2010)

I just went through my own folder and I definitely only have the first and third night actions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay then.

Mirrormen is a prime example of a game where everyone thinks it's cool then forgets everything about it after one day.


----------



## Blazie (Nov 2, 2010)

D: Kay, so I just figured out how to get on with the alternate domain... That took way too long. ^^; I just went through my PM folder and I did not send in a night 2 action, so in my case the 'no night action' thing is correct.


----------

